# Cannot wake up system after power save

## lesha_n

Hi,

Recently I've been having a problem with waking up my desktop (KDE) after it idles for a while and seems to go into a power save mode. Neither mouse nor keyboard can wake up the system and when I toggle the monitor power switch I get a message that the monitor is entering the power save mode. It does not happen every time the system goes idle, but often enough to be really annoying now. The only 'fix' I've been using is to reboot, but that's obviously not a good way. Not sure where to start troubleshooting this, any ideas? Is there a way at least to drop down to console and wake up the system from there?

Regards,

Alex

P.S. I have not played with any power save features yet, such as suspend to RAM or disk, although I would like to, just haven't had the time.

P.P.S.

> ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16299940 total,  12815604 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Mar 2014 02:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"                                                                                                                                

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                   

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ rsync://mirrors.tera-byte.com/gentoo http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"                                                                                                                   

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                    

MAKEOPTS="-j9"                                                                                                                       

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                            

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                               

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""                                                                                                                   

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                    

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l2 vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## SirRobin2318

Not a fix, maybe a work around and to determine what is happening:

When it happens, can you do ctrl+f1 and get the main console? If so, does switching back to X with ctrl+f7 then wake it up?

----------

## Hu

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> Not a fix, maybe a work around and to determine what is happening:
> 
> When it happens, can you do ctrl+f1 and get the main console? If so, does switching back to X with ctrl+f7 then wake it up?

 For switching among Linux virtual terminals, you meant alt+fN, not ctrl+fN.  For switching from X11 to a Linux virtual terminal, you meant ctrl+alt+fN, not bare ctrl+fN.

OP: please explain in more detail about exactly what state the system is in.  Typically people who refer to powersaving mode are talking about S3 (suspend-to-ram) or S5 (suspend-to-disk), but you say you are not using those.  When the machine is in this state, does it respond to network activity?

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> For switching from X11 to a Linux virtual terminal, you meant ctrl+alt+fN, not bare ctrl+fN. 

 

Yes, that is what I meant, I was tired  :Smile: 

----------

## lesha_n

SirRobin2318, Hu - thank you.

ctrl+alt+fN does switch to the virtual terminal, I can loop through the terminals with alt+fN and switch back to X with ctrl+alt+f7 (alt+f7 works too). When switching back to X I either get the desktop back right away or a black screen. And if it's black a few more switches to the terminal and back or powering the monitor off & on seems to work.

As far as the state machine is in when it is non-responsive, I am not sure. I do not activate anything, like Sleep or Hibernate options in KDE logout menu, I simply leave it and when I come back it may be ok, or may be non-responsive. I do have Screen Locker activated in KDE settings (Display & Monitor -> Screen Locker -> Simple locker); perhaps I should try using a screensaver. 

What kind of network activity do you mean, should I try to ping it, ssh or something else? I'll give it a try.

Thank you for your help, it seems we have a workaround for now. I would like to properly set up the suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk modes however, is there a good guide on how to go about it?

Regards,

Alex

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   For switching from X11 to a Linux virtual terminal, you meant ctrl+alt+fN, not bare ctrl+fN.  
> 
> Yes, that is what I meant, I was tired 

 

----------

## Hu

If you can recover it via vt switching, then the network test is not needed.  The machine is mostly functional.  Please try disabling the screen locker entirely and using XScreenSaver instead.

----------

